# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  "have someone play dixie for me"

## Ed Lutz

I heard this song played at a bluegrass jam last Saturday and the musician wasn't sure of the title. I would like to have the sheet music in std. notation or tabs plus the lyrics. Anyone heard it? I have searched the web and all of it's available search engines but nada!

ed

----------


## Tig

Is this the song?

Artist/Band: Dry Branch Fire Squad
Lyrics for Song: Someone Play Dixie for Me
Lyrics for Album: Other Songs

I met a man in Richmond
Laid out on the street
White lightning in a bottle
Discarded at his feet
This dirty broken derelect
Could barely speak my name
He raised his head and looked my way
The words they slowly came

Play Dixie for me, Billy
I'll hold my head up proud
Sing about them fields of cotton
Sing it for me loud
Sing about the Bullruns
Sing about the day
I shot my brother dressed in blue
While I was dressed in grey

We marched out from Manassas
Cannons on our tail
Set fire to the cornfields
Tore up all the rails
Met up at the Bullrun
Neither broke away
The ballad of the bullrun
Told in blue and grey

They marched us down to Vicksburg
By then we didn't care
It didn't matter where we went
Our death was in the air
I had a couple brothers
And each of them would say
As one would shoot the other
A prayer for blue and grey

And then one day at Appomattox
Madness came to cease
As blue and grey had stopped the killing
Settled for a peace
I settled on a couple brothers'
Souls for whom to pray
I settled on a ballad
Told in blue and grey

----------


## ourgang

The version I have is by Dry Branch Fire Squad. I play it out of D or E. Great song. Good luck.

In the year '64 we were fighting a war......

When they carry me back on that old southern track
Have someone play Dixie for me.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Wow those are some awesome lyrics. I'd like to hear how the tune goes.

----------


## ourgang

DBFS version of "Someone Play Dixie for ME"

In the year '64 we were fighting a war for a reason that we hardly knew
Many tears had been shed many loved ones lay dead
In the fight between the gray and the blue

I recall as a lad to his mother and dad said good-by at the old garden gate
Then I heard mother say son we'll watch and we'll pray
If it takes you forever we'll wait

If they carry me back on that long southern track
I hope you will answer my plea
When they lower me down in that sweet Georgia Ground
Have someone play Dixie for me.

Oh the years slowly passed till a letter at last from the captain had finally come forth
Oh the son that you yearn he will never return
Lord he's died in a camp way up north.

Chorus

With a rose on his chest we fulfilled his last request
What God gave He's now taken away
With his battles now won lord his song it was sung
While the tune to sweet Dixie did play.

When they carry me back on that long southern track
I hope you will answer my plea
When they lower me down in that sweet Georgia ground
Have someone play Dixie for me.

I've never seen the first version listed above but it sure sounds good and mournful.

----------


## Ed Lutz

Ourgang your 13:32hrs response nailed it for me.
Many thanks to the other folks who offered help. Sure would like to see it in sheet music too.

----------


## Ed Lutz

TIG,

I like the song you came up with too. 
Thanks much for the lyrics. 
ed

----------


## ourgang

Since Ron Thomason plays guitar on this song, there is not much mandolin, no breaks as I recall. You may be hard pressed to find sheet music for it. Good Luck.

----------


## Ed Lutz

ourgang,
thanks for the information. I will buy the cd anyway since it is a great song. It won't be hard to work it out on my mando.

----------


## Lightner

Here's a version of what our band in the UK plays I'd like to share with y'all!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

